# Fähige Fahrrad-Werkstatt in Bamberg?



## jocool (2. September 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer empfehlenswerten Fahrradwerkstatt in Bamberg. Ich ließ mein Bike bisher bei Stadler in Fürth warten, bin jetzt aber angesichts schlechten Services und hoher Benzinpreise auf der Suche nach einer neuen Werkstatt möglichst in Bamberg oder naher Umgebung.
Kann mir jemand eine Werkstatt emfpehlen?


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (2. September 2005)

Radsport Bayer in Mistendorf der Repariert auch Fahrräder vom Stadler.   Aber die Leute vom Stadler kennen sich doch eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (3. September 2005)

Ich gehe immer zum GUCK in Hallstadt gegenüber Michelin..


----------



## jocool (3. September 2005)

Rüdiger Beck schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Bayer in Mistendorf der Repariert auch Fahrräder vom Stadler.   Aber die Leute vom Stadler kennen sich doch eigentlich ganz gut aus.



... ich hab ja nicht behauptet, das die sich nicht gut auskennen. Der Service ist nur nicht so gut. 
Wenn ich wegen einer kleinen Reperatur mir einen Termin mit 7 Tage vorlaufzeit geben lassen muß ist das nicht optimal. Wenn sich dann herausstellt, das noch die Speichen nachgestellt werden müßten, und ich mir dann sagen lassen muß, das ich doch einen neuen Termin vereinbaren soll - dann ist das nicht mehr nett. 

Zu allem kommt noch hinzu, das von meinem kleinen, forderen Rizel zwei Zähne abgebrochen waren (5 Monate altes Bike), mir niemand von denen sagen kann, wie ich das durch unsachgemäße Behandlung hinbekommen haben soll - es aber dennoch kein Garantieaustausch ist.
... gut wegen 30EUR mach ich keine große Diskussion auf, aber ich denke es werden sich anderen Fahrradgeschäfte/Fahrradwerkstätten finden.


----------



## Real Kandy (3. September 2005)

Rad im Hof (rechts neben Friedhof Bamberg)
Super Service, technisch topfit!

Empfehlenswert.

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## jocool (4. September 2005)

Hört sich interessant an - hast du da vieleicht eine Adresse für mich?
... bin zugezogen und kenne deshalb leider nicht jeden Platz, an dem die Bamberger ihre Toten vergraben.


----------



## Meiki (5. September 2005)

geh in den "Radladen" in der Sandstraße,des ist im Moment der fähigste Laden in Bamberg.

@Kandy:"Rad im Hof"ist ein anderes Geschäft,du meinst den "Radlhof"


----------



## wr400 (5. September 2005)

servus,

ich kann dir auch den baier in mistendorf empfehlen. der kennt sich technisch ganz gut und hat auch ziemlich viel praktische erfahrung mit einzelnen komponenten. also nicht nur über bike zeitschriften oder ähnliches.
klasse find ich auch das der kleinere probs meist gleich behebt bzw. die wartezeiten nicht allzu lange sind.

der "radladen" in der sandstrasse ist vom service und der qualität her auch nicht schlecht. da kanns dir aber schon mal passieren das du wegen kleinigkeiten bis zu 3 tagen warten musst.

mein gruss


----------



## MasterChris (5. September 2005)

jaja, die Leute vom Stadler  
da hab ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht!
Ausser Schnäpchen gibts bei denen auch nix gscheids.

Billige und schwache Beratung!!!
Gegen die Preise will ich gar nix sagen, aber die Beratung lässt zu wünschen übrig!
Als ich damals zu DM Zeiten mein Trek Fuel 90 kaufte war das auch so ein Schrott. Ich kam mit der einstellung hin 6ooodm für ein bike auszugeben das ich aber sofort mitnehmen wollte. 3std hatte es gedauert bis wir endlich ein bike hatten das mir gefiel und das ich gleich mitnehemen konnte. der eine meinte sogar 6000dm seien zu wenig für ein gutes bike   

genug erzählt    ich bin in Fürth beim Adrenalin!* TOP *Service - *TOP* Beratung  http://www.adrenalin.info/adrenalin_intro.html


----------



## ttbitg (6. September 2005)

mein stammladen ist auch der radladen in der sandstraße:
www.radladen-bamberg.de
kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (6. September 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> mein stammladen ist auch der radladen in der sandstraße:
> www.radladen-bamberg.de
> kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe mein Rad auch nicht dort gekauft und trotzdem Top Service erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mir irgendwann ein Cube zulegen:

Zur Auswahl gibt es 

Anton Guck: !!...Aber liegt vor der Haustür
bikeemotions in Haßfurt: Auf der Homepage steht Top Service
Fahrrad Dresel in Höchsstadt. = da wird man sogar vermessen

wichtig ist mit guter Service und Beratung.
Oder gibt es noch was Anderes ?


----------



## mabi (21. Juli 2011)

zweirad bayer in mistendorf

meineserachtens der unkomplizierteste im raum bamberg

stevens + scott


----------



## DomXC (22. Juli 2011)

gzero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bikeemotions in Haßfurt: Auf der Homepage steht Top Service



Kann ich empfehlen, auch die neue Filiale in Schweinfurt. Der Inhaber pendelt wohl zwischen den beiden Läden.
Kompetente, unaufdringliche Beratung und sehr guter Reparaturservice, preislich auch in Ordnung.


----------

